# Bill Gates is an INTJ



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

He is NOT an ENTJ and he is NOT an INTP.
Bill Gates' traits show that he is an INTJ, obvs. 
My dad (who was some big guy at Microsoft and enjoys personality typing) said that he was DEFINITELY an introvert, and that he was DEFINITELY judging. (he's met him)

I know that's not much information, but my dad definitely knows a lot about MBTI and a lot about Bill Gates.

Also, Richard Feynman's dad is probably the best one who has ever lived


----------



## KidThunder (Oct 9, 2013)

the world is now complete! :happy:


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> and that he was DEFINITELY judging. (he's met him)


how?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Nope, from what I've seen he's definitely an ISFJ


----------



## Sugarpot (Dec 30, 2017)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> He is NOT an ENTJ and he is NOT an INTP.
> Bill Gates' traits show that he is an INTJ, obvs.
> My dad (who was some big guy at Microsoft and enjoys personality typing) said that he was DEFINITELY an introvert, and that he was DEFINITELY judging. (he's met him)
> 
> ...


The guy is obviously an Introvert... Keirsey now admit's this to be a mistake. He subsequently lists Bill Gates as an introverted NTJ, aka INTJ.


----------

